# Critters from Anilao, Philippines



## GRbenji (May 27, 2011)

Here are some of the macro shots taken while diving with a few buddies in Anilao, Philippines.  More can be view on My Blog or Flickr

#1 - Flabellina rubrolineata






#2 - Hypselodoris infucata





#3 - Chromodoris willani





#4 - Shrimp Goby





#5 - Whip Goby


----------



## SkyBlue (May 27, 2011)

I really like #3 - Chromodoris willani! Superb! 
And that Blue Ribbon Eel  looks so cute!


----------



## jaharris1001 (May 27, 2011)

very nice and unique work here,, unique species indeed


----------



## Davor (May 30, 2011)

The colors are very mesmorizing. Really like the shots


----------

